
U.S. Tech Giants Are Helping to Build China’s Surveillance State - saba_kanrisha
https://theintercept.com/2019/07/11/china-surveillance-google-ibm-semptian/
======
atlasunshrugged
I do find it a bit ironic (and a little comforting) that a company that makes
Surveillance software can still be tricked by a journalist posing as a
potential customer

